# Nervige Werbefenster



## Manuelrichardt (15. September 2003)

So langsam aber sicher ist das nicht mehr witzig! Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie man diese nervtötenden Werbefenster wegkriegt, die sich alle paar Minuten aufbauen...ich verbringe ja schon fast mehr Zeit damit, bei diesen Fenstern auf X zu klicken, als ganz normal im Net zu surfen. Ich bitte um nützliche Hilfe! Vielen Dank!


----------



## ezelda (15. September 2003)

Hallo!

Benutz Opera, da kannst du PopUps blocken...

sg


----------



## Avariel (16. September 2003)

Solltest du lieber deinen IE weiter benutzen wollen: Installier MyIE2.
Das ist ein Plugin für den IE (erhältlich über MyIE2.com). Enthält einen Popup-Blocker, Reiter und ein paar andere nützliche Sachen und alle Seiten schauen trotzdem aus wie im normalen IE.


----------



## argu (16. September 2003)

Auch die Google Toolbar 2.0 besitzt jetzt einen Popup-Blocker (http://www.google.de), außerdem geht das googlen um einiges schneller ;-)
Weiteres Tool: Crazybrowser - stattet den IE auch mit einem Popup-Blocker aus (http://www.crazy-browser.com)
Auch Mozilla/Netscape besitzen einen Popup-Blocker. Ums kurz zu sagen: Alle besitzen einen, nur der meistbenutzte komischerweise nicht...


----------



## AKM<2b> (17. September 2003)

vielleicht isses aber auch der Windows Nachrichtendienst ?!
(nur wenn du XP oder 2K benutzt) 
erkennt man dadran das oben in der Fensterheaderleiste kein IE Symbol drin ist. 

Wenn ja dann den Dienst unter Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Dienste beenden. 

2b


----------



## Georg Melher (19. September 2003)

PopupManager -> Funktioniert nur mit dem IE und ist ein kleines Plugin, welches also immer präsent ist, sobald Du den IE startest und leicht konfigurierbar.

Killad -> Inet-Verbindung aufbauen, IE starten, Killad starten (über Rechtsklick auf das Icon "Terminator Mode" aufrufen) Muss nicht installiert werden, der Aufruf der Killad.exe reicht. Ist auch ein sehr zuverlässiges Programm.


----------



## Lord of Destruction (30. September 2003)

*download.de*

Wie der Herr ober mir schon geschrieben hat, gibts auf http://www.download.de einen sog. PopUp Manager zum downloaden. Dieser ist Freeware. Jedoch mehr weiss ich auch nicht darüber.

;-]


----------

